# Hi, bin ein neuer



## Alex307 (28 Juli 2006)

Hi Leute

Bin neu hier, werde mir mal das Board genau unter die Lupe nehmen, aber ich werde schon meinen Spaß hier haben.:thumbup: 
Also bis denn

Alex


----------



## Tiggerin (28 Juli 2006)

Glaub mir hier wirst du dein Spaß haben!
Sage dann mal herzlich Willkommen..

Tiggerin


----------



## Muli (28 Juli 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board! Ich hoffe, dass wir hier die eine oder andere Minute im Austausch über Stars und Sternchen verbringen werden 

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## AMUN (29 Juli 2006)

Na dann mal rann an die Ruder und auf ein fröhliches posten

Willkommen an Board

:laola2: 

MfG
Meister


----------



## spoiler (29 Juli 2006)

Richtig. Ran an die Freehoster  Viel Spass bei uns


----------



## icks-Tina (29 Juli 2006)

Halli Hallo dann auch von mir "neuer"..... viel Spaß und so...


----------



## freak123 (29 Juli 2006)

spoiler schrieb:


> Richtig. Ran an die Freehoster  Viel Spass bei uns




richtig und du weißt ja gibt genug davon um bilder hochzuladen 

viel spaß an board und zeig was du drauf hast:WOW:


----------



## fl4m3 (2 Aug. 2006)

Warum schreibst du immer nur Hallo Hallo dein Wortschatz kann doch nicht nur auf diese beiden Wärter begrenzt sein?! Vllt. mal Hallo, nettes Bild find den Celeb....
Aber doch nicht 5 mal Hallo Hallo....

So aber jetzt zum Thema Herzlich Willkommen und Viel Spass 



Gruss


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

Diese Hallo Hallo Beiträge wurden gelöscht! SPAM!


----------



## mavv (2 Aug. 2006)

hey alle... wollte auch mal mein hallo dazu geben


----------

